# Weigh Station



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

This build had taken me some time to put together. The base is a pic frame mount with poster board foam as ground base. The electronic ground concrete ground mounts and fence concrete rectangular blocks were both plaster cast and poster board foam cut and hot glued together. Then, I added wall Spackle to cover the joints. The signs were downloaded from the internet and scale to size using a similar WORD like program. The boom setup and detail around, were scratch built using styrene and misc. parts, from my box of tricks.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Amazingly real, as always, sir!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LOOKS; "1:1" To Me as well!!! :-O

"The Senile-1" ;-)


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you Bubba.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Awesome work. Very detailed and realistic. Fantastic.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks. Glad u like it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Great qork on both the detailing and the paint job. Very realistic.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Xenodyssey said:


> Great qork on both the detailing and the paint job. Very realistic.


Appreciate your comment. Thank you.


----------



## pob63 (Jan 2, 2008)

Your model work never ceases to amaze me. This combination of skilled craftsmanship and exceptional camera work creates some of the most profound examples of miniature photography that I've seen on the Internet. 

I've sent many of your images to friends and colleagues. At first, they don't understand the significance of why I would send them an image of a truck on a loading dock or of an old, rusted van. Even after I instruct them to look closely, most fail recognize these images for what they really are. However, everyone is absolutely amazed once they do.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Diorama*

Beautiful work!
In my opinion, what gives this diorama it's character are the two "characters"...the driver in the truck and the guy standing along-side the scale.
Again, great job! Keep 'em coming!

Phil


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

pob63 said:


> Your model work never ceases to amaze me. This combination of skilled craftsmanship and exceptional camera work creates some of the most profound examples of miniature photography that I've seen on the Internet.
> 
> I've sent many of your images to friends and colleagues. At first, they don't understand the significance of why I would send them an image of a truck on a loading dock or of an old, rusted van. Even after I instruct them to look closely, most fail recognize these images for what they really are. However, everyone is absolutely amazed once they do.


Thank you so much. I am honored by your kind words. It shows that I have achieved my goal. 



rhinooctopus said:


> Beautiful work!
> In my opinion, what gives this diorama it's character are the two "characters"...the driver in the truck and the guy standing along-side the scale.
> Again, great job! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Phil



Thank you kindly Phil, although I am far from being a good figure painter, but I am trying my best. Cheers.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Fantastic, yet again.

A three star build..
Why only three stars???
Well there are three Michelin stars. (I saw the Michelin men on the top of the cab.)
Michelin only go up to three stars, for restaurants at least.

Three Michelin stars does state that its "Worth a special Journey" and that is very appropriate to your diorama.

Alien


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you kindly. Much appreciated.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*mycket fint arbete!! *AWESOME! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Some pics look full size. Amazing.


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Terry.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

What they said!


----------



## tiking (Jun 12, 2012)

Appreciate it.


----------

